# Chamber Music for Bass Clarinet



## phoenixaurora (Sep 10, 2011)

My friend is auditioning for a chamber music group on Monday. She plays bass clarinet and can't find a suitable piece to perform for her audition. So far, the pieces she's looked at are too easy for her. Does anyone know a good piece with a bass clarinet part or a similar instrument's part?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Elliot Carter has done for her. And not too easy.


----------



## Slur (Sep 10, 2011)

How long should the piece be? And what made the other pieces too easy?


----------



## BassClarinet (Sep 10, 2011)

Has your friend looked at the publications available throughhttp://www.bassclarinet.org? That's the website for Alea Publishing, which specializes in publications for bass clarinet solo and ensemble.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A lot of contemporary composers are now writing for the bass clarinet, both solo, chamber and using it as part of the orchestra. I've been to concerts here of contemporary music so I know that's the case, I actually like this instrument a lot (the ones that are shiny look very much like saxophones, it's easy to mistake them for saxes by their appearance). Anyway, a number of Australian composers write for this instrument today, and so do international ones. One composer who's no longer with us I think wrote many works involving this instrument, both solo and as part of a group, it was Morton Feldman (but member BassClarinet's website above looks to be a promising lead)...


----------



## phoenixaurora (Sep 10, 2011)

@Slur: The other pieces were too easy because they were written for band. The bass clarinet part had only 5 different notes that repeated over and over. There were also many long rests of several bars. The piece I'm looking for should be under 10 min. 

The audition has been postponed to October 1st so my friend now has more time to look through the pieces. Thank you for you help. My friend is considering Elliott Carter's Concertino for Bass Clarinet and Chamber Orchestra or a piece from the Alea Publishing website.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"5 different notes that were repeated over and over." 

In an audition, those would have to be played really, really well.


----------

